# Why are you thankful for the GSD.



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Since this week us Americans celebrate our holiday called Thanksgiving I thought it might be fun to share with each other why we're thankful for our GSDs (past or present).

Feel free to gush and brag and go on and on!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so very thankful for my Sinister. :wub:

He is everything that I could have ever wanted, every single day I am amazed at how much I love him and how much he loves me. He is my best friend, my shadow, my protector, my companion, my family and my heart. Words cannot express the love that I have for him. I would do anything for him, I would protect him with my life. When I look into his eyes I see understanding, he loves me for who I am, he doesn't judge me, there is no one that he loves more than me. Sinister's presence (sp) makes me feel safe and comfortable and if I didn't have him there would have been no way that I could have lived in my house alone. I am still in awe today of his beauty, he will always be the most gorgeous dog I have ever seen. Sinister is my #1 priority.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

For me, living with GSD's is like watching an amazing sunset, catching the big wave, or having a butterfly land on your hand..... They're all gone too soon, but you're forever grateful for the experience. 
:wub:


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

They have been family, companions, best friends, protectors, teachers and students in my families life for the past thirty something years. I can't imagine not coming home to a big pair of bright, shiny, brown eyes and wagging tail ! For this we are truly thankful !

Someone once said, Money can buy a dog, only Love can make it's tail wag !


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

With all the walking, jogging, up and downs, in and outs I should thank her for the exercise.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nash man makes me laugh every day, for that I am thankful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

They have all taught me so much more than I ever taught them, continue to amaze me, teach me, and keep me sane, for which I am thankful


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm greatful because my german shepherd is my best friend!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

With each GSD I have learned something new and taken a different look on life. Max is my pride and joy, I love him to pieces. He sometimes is a challenge but he always makes me laugh. I will never own another breed after having GSD's, my heart has been stolen.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am thankful for my dogs for the joy they bring-every day.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer has given me the best fall ever. It was a perfect autumn in Michigan this year and I would have missed the outdoor time if it weren't for my boy. He makes me proud and is the best companion a girl could ask for. :wub:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I am thankful for Sage because everyday he's been in my life I have lived. :wub:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is compassionate, loyal, loving, brave, obedient, funny, goofy, my best friend, and favorite teacher. She instills patience in me and my family and never ceases to keep us on our toes and enamored with her personality and love


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm thankful for Zena because she was my best friend after my cat had to be put to sleep. She was my protector and helping paw with my kids. I had no fear being home alone with the kids while hubby worked overnight because she was around. I'm thankful for Shasta because she is just a great little puppy and i cant wait to see the adult she turns into.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why am I thankful for my GSDs?

They bring Joy to my life. 

They are ALWAYS happy to see me. 

They keep me on my toes. 

They get me to obedience classes, even if they haven't been able to do a thing with me.

They make me proud.

I feel safer with them.

The house is a home with them, and instead of being empty and alone, it is full of their varied personalities.

The do not demand turkey and seventeen different sides for thankgiving dinner.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

im thankfull that shilo is there to always put a smile on my face threw the toughest times, shes my best friend and she knows me as well as i know my self


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am thankful because my GSD is a dog my wife can love. Previous 2 dogs were all mine by their choice and hers (not mine). This dog has taught my wife that she can love a dog.... and a dog can love her.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love waking up to Brody being in such a good mood every morning as opposed to us humans  I'm thankful that he is so smart, loving, and handsome. I love working with him everyday and thankful that I can teach him new stuff and not ever get frustrated with him while training. And to top it off, they are such goofballs, they make me laugh everyday!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

JudynRich said:


> I am thankful for my dogs for the joy they bring-every day.


 
Judy, I couldn't say it any better.  When my husband died they gave me a reason to get up every morning. They have kept me going through tough times and bring more joy to my life than I can ever repay.


----------



## BergerAllemand (Nov 22, 2010)

I am thankful for many generations of GS that I have had since I was a baby. 

Each GS has brought light, fun, friendship, loyalty, challenges, rewards, and love to my family and my life, each in a different way. 

One was very special though: thanks to him, I am alive today. Thanks to him I wasn't on the 81st floor of the world trade center on Sept 11. He is in my heart forever. I still have tears when I think of him. He was a real gem, that one dog where the connection was surreal, more intense than with any other dog. Kind of like a soulmate dog in some weird ways.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am so very thankful for my Sinister. :wub:
> 
> He is everything that I could have ever wanted, every single day I am amazed at how much I love him and how much he loves me. He is my best friend, my shadow, my protector, my companion, my family and my heart. Words cannot express the love that I have for him. I would do anything for him, I would protect him with my life. When I look into his eyes I see understanding, he loves me for who I am, he doesn't judge me, there is no one that he loves more than me. Sinister's presence (sp) makes me feel safe and comfortable and if I didn't have him there would have been no way that I could have lived in my house alone. I am still in awe today of his beauty, he will always be the most gorgeous dog I have ever seen. Sinister is my #1 priority.


Couldn't have your question any better than LaRen616

This is the only part I would leave out...
if I didn't have him there would have been no way that I could have lived in my house alone

I would add being in a wheelchair and home all day I deeply enjoy the fact that I can give and receive love all day. I only wish I could have more of the finest dog available. Not that I don't love all dogs.


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

In my family, for several generations, every one has owned a GSD at some point in their lives. We all remember these dogs fondly. Each of us has our own tales of an extraordinary dog. I often caution friends and family, when they're about to ask a member of my immediate family what breed they should consider. They'll always say "Can't go wrong with a German Shepherd".

I am so thankful for all the GSDs my family has owned. They have brought love, peace, and a heroic spirit to my family for a number of years. And, as much as my mother and stepfather may embarrass me, I think they got it right. You really can't go wrong with a German Shepherd.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

I'm very thankful, and humbled to a certain extent. It's really is hard for me to put into words how getting involved with the GSD world has been so special, because my life has evolved so much because of the GSD, and my involvement in this community.

Beside meeting and developing relationships with people all over the world, I have had a chance to travel, & I have had the pleasure of seeing and working with some of the best GSD's of our time.

Each one of my GSD's has held a special place for me as well, and I can't imagine trading any of this for anything.

Al Govednik


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm thankful for Deuce because he gives me love and companionship when my husband is at work.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I have only had 3 GSD's. Since my first GSD Bear I have come to realize my relationships with the GSD's is much deeper than that with my other dogs. No dog loves like they do.
At some point in their lives all three have taught me things, to trust (and when not to), to love, patience, how to forget about responsibility and have fun (and when not to), how to say goodbye and countless other things. 
As far as traits of the GSD (at least the 3 I have had) I really appreciate their
loyalty, strength, general concern for the owners well being. I like the fact that they attach themselves to one person. When you are having a "dark" day they are a warm soft body to cry on, a gentle tongue to wipe away the tears, and when the time is right a comedian to make you laugh and brighten your day. There are too many things to list . . .


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Charles Schulz said it best...

"Happiness is a warm puppy"


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

I am thankful for her in every form. 
I am thankful for her eagerness to learn anything.
I am thankful for the special bond of handler/SDiT that we have.
I am thankful for the cuddles she provides.
I am thankful that she is learning tasks to help me in my day to day life to be more independent. 
I am thankful that she is saving my life by alerting my husband to my seizures, the worse the situation the more eager she is to get me help and she truly know intelligent disobedience when it comes to my safety.
I am thankful for her want (and need) to go out in public to train because it gets me up and out.
I am thankful for her presence. I feel safe with her. As a female in a wheelchair I feel scared in public alone, with her I am never alone. I have confidence to try new things and I know she will be right beside me through it all.
I am thankful for the laughs she brings to me.
I am thankful for the way she plays, it entertains me and makes me laugh.
I am thankful for how smart she is. I don't always have all the patience in the world and it is great that she learns fast.
I am thankful for the responsibility she gives me, no matter how I feel I have to take care of her...
...speaking of which she needs to go outside (she is sitting here nudging my side!)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Thanks start with being alive and appreciating
all of the abundance i have in my life. i have a nice house
filled with stuff, i have food in the cabinets and the refrigerator,
i have a great relationship, i have a job, i have friends and family,
i have a dog, i have a car, i have a great life everyday, life is good
and if you take account of your life you'll notice you have the same things. having a dog is part of it all.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, doggiedad, you brought tears to my eyes - but I agree with every word.

Ziva is my first GSD, altho I grew up around my aunt & uncle's beYOOtiful GSD! I loved my fostered Rottie. I thoroughly enjoyed my show Setters, especially my wonderful Brandy who earned his CDX 2 weeks before he died of a brain tumor.

And of course, I love my kitties: Oliver - Egger - Sam - Hannah. And our 120 gallon fishtank (Kitty TV) filled with Oscars playing with ping-pong balls.

But ZIVA has made me whole again - even with her difficulties. I am thankful she has gotten me off my rearend & makes me walk her, run & play with her, bathe & brush her. I'm even thankful for her hair all over - it gives depth to the cat hair! 

I fought - & so far, have beaten - cancer last year. Ziva was my Get-Well present to me & DH (who fought alongside me last year, thru surgery, radiation & chemo.) Ziva has renewed our desire to keep fighting this lousy disease & has strengthened both our wills to live. She makes us laugh, cry, walk, run, bounce around like little kids (we're 55 & 57) & so thoroughly enjoy watching her watch Animal Planet!

And all this - after only 3 1/2 months! I can't WAIT to see what the next few years bring. She's given so much after such a short period - the Future Looks Bright!:laugh: We Love You, Baby Ziva.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am thankful for everything they have to offer. They are like my best friends and one of reasons that keep me going each day.


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

I am thankful for Rylee and her being a GSD for so many reasons...
single mom with 2 kids, school full time (2 more semesters and I am done woohoo), work full time, having PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and ADHD... Rylee has been my therapist and most awesome helper....
Especially during the last couple months while my Dr. is playing drug of choice for this month...LOL (trying to correct a chemical imbalance and the ADHD)
Rylee keeps me up and going... to see her progress makes me so proud. She helps me to help myself when I feel down, out and sooo overwhelmed.
To watch her with my kids... she is my true hero and inspiration...this little angel was sent to me, to help me as much as I to help her...

"dog and owner hand in hand..growing and maturing by leaps and bounds :wub:" 
I was burned severely at 7 months old and spent years in Shriner's hospital (a burn unit, if you know of Hejaz, these are the men who helped me), I died 3 times and was told I would never walk...I am now almost 35 and have so much to be grateful for... 
Rylee really makes me keep an eye on the light at the end of the tunnel.... My ultimate goal with Rylee will be eventually going back to the hospital to put a smile on the children's face where I once was... it warms my heart.
:teary::gsdbeggin::wub::halogsd:*giggle*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What a GREAT thread!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It is a nice thread!!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I can think of a number of reasons. Being a professional trainer for the military and police, they have kept a roof over my head, fed me, sent two kids to college and have given me a career. A career that has been enjoyable. Working and observing trained dogs, I've seen them capture bad guys, find drugs, find explosives, find lost children and save lives. On the downside, I've seen them give their life, doing what they were trained to do. On top of all of that, they have still managed to be a best friend.

DFrost


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

This grateful thread reminded me of my GSD named Hooky, and we are going back many many years now

I got her from a very large and well known Shelter in Melbourne when my fiancee was away for work for a few months. She was about 3 yrs old, and had really been through a lot, found tied to a closeline and abandoned ( grrrrrrrr) 


By the time my fiancee got home 2 weeks later, we were a really tight team and that night when we went to bed, Hooky came thundering in, jumped up on the Bed ...and....... really and...... truly, 
actually put her back to me, and attempted to push him away from me and out of the bed.'

I had never seen anything like it before, except for Lassie, or Rin Tin Tin maybe lolololol, but slowly we got her sorted, and my fiancee started to feed her, and do lots with her, and before long she was waiting at the gate around 4 pm for him to come home, she adored him.

The grateful part is huge, but 1 incident is really very important. We had moved house, and this was when you waited for phones to be connected and our's had not yet been put on, it was only 2 days or so. 

My fiancee was at work around 11 pm, and Hooky who had become restless went totally mental +++++ and started going to every window and patrolling in a **** of a state, there was someone trying to get in and going from window to window.

No mobile phones them, i just had a very stirred up and very angry GSD, and this intruder persisted for quite awhile incredibly, so he was very intent on getting in, eventually he left, i did not go near her for about 1 hour, she in a state of hyper vigilence, and was just patrolling the whole inside of the house until my fiancee got home about 1 hour later

I think she would have ripped him apart if he got in. 

And oh boy, i was .............REALLY grateful to Hooky for a lot of things, but extra especially on that night.
Bless you Hooky.



R.I.P


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

Rylee said:


> I am thankful for Rylee and her being a GSD for so many reasons...
> single mom with 2 kids, school full time (2 more semesters and I am done woohoo), work full time, having PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and ADHD... Rylee has been my therapist and most awesome helper....
> Especially during the last couple months while my Dr. is playing drug of choice for this month...LOL (trying to correct a chemical imbalance and the ADHD)
> Rylee keeps me up and going... to see her progress makes me so proud. She helps me to help myself when I feel down, out and sooo overwhelmed.
> ...


And i think you are an inspiration too !!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

When we sleep at night, his noises give us peace.

When I go to work during the day, his constant pacing in our home gives me the peace of mind to tend to the efforts of the day.

When I come home, his jumping for joy calms me from the chaos of business.

Since he has been in our home, our silly in house fights have happened less and less.

His laying at the foot of my chair, refreshens my spirit for the day ahead.

Am I greatfull? Beyond all words.


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhhh............. Dogs !!

We could'nt be without them could we.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Eva has taught me to find joy in the simple things in life and is capable of making me laugh with the simplest goofy behavior. She has taught me the meaning of unconditional love and true forgiveness. She has this amazing way of letting me know when I get angry at her for something, or mess up as a puppy dad (earlier this week I cut two of her claws too short to the quick and she bled) she always makes it abundantly clear I'm forgiven.

On the day my girlfriend and I went looking at puppies we narrowed it down to two, and of those two Eva chose us, not the other way around. It's been hectic at times, but it has been a great match ever since. I'm thankful she picked me, she could have held out and done a lot better...like a house with more cats to chase


----------

